# Vintage fishing reels



## cheaterparts (Jul 3, 2010)

I dont know about favourite but I do use a few penn reels - I use a couple of penn 100s oh my 8 kg OH rods used mainly for gummy shark - these reels were made from the late 40s to 2001 - mine are from around 1960 somewhere
they are a good robust small OH - perfect for the yak no bearing to worry about and real easy to service

I use penn 140 squidders on my surf rods again these were made over a long period from before 1941 till 2006 I think mine are from around the 70s

and I'm rebuilding a 12/0 senator atm from the mid 1950s that been in the famerly for some years
to set up as a 80 pound land based game set up 
realy apart from a new set of drags and a clean up there very little wrong with it

old penns were realy build tough


----------



## Dan85 (Oct 27, 2009)

moral of the story.............. clean you workshop area infrequently :lol:


----------



## spider25160 (Jun 20, 2011)

Several years ago my stink boat was sabotaged while anchored off a beach waiting for the tide to come in enough to get it to the boat ramp. Suffice to say I lost all my active fishing gear. About two weeks later there was a fishing comp on that i had entered expecting to fish from my now destroyed boat. So I resurrected the first rod and reel that I ever owned. A solid glass Jarvis walker 9 foot Mundoo with an alvey reel which I bought from my birthday money when I was 9 years old. Well at the end of the day I was the only person to weigh the limit and managed to win a combo outfit. The JW and alvey still sit proudly in the rod rack now 42 years old and ready to pick up the slack any time I might need them again.
My other keepsake is a Daiwa Millionaire V which I purchased with money from my first after school job. This reel was removed from the market after ABU took Daiwa to court because of the direct copy. It no longer performs as well as it did as parts are no longer available but I keep it for old times sake.


----------

